# Plasti Dipped The Bowties.



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

looks good man! you did a nice job. let us know how long it lasts, i hear plastidip does not clean easy, but i have never tried it myself.
I went white vinyl on mine until i order the aluminum billet and factory paint it. Again man, great job, welcome to the modding bug!


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks good! You didn't tape anything off before spraying them?


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

whiful said:


> Looks good! You didn't tape anything off before spraying them?


I spent a good 20 minutes taping off the first emblem then I realized it peels at the breaks so the second emblem I taped in the middle of the chrome trim. I also covered the car so overspray wouldn't get all over.


----------



## Nappie (May 23, 2013)

I went ahead and did this too. Love the look. Dipped the chrome bar as well, can't tell if I like it or not.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

sublime1996525 said:


> I spent a good 20 minutes taping off the first emblem then I realized it peels at the breaks so the second emblem I taped in the middle of the chrome trim. I also covered the car so overspray wouldn't get all over.


Cool, was just curious if you could get away without having to tape everything off.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks good I have to pick some up now haha


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Rocky87 said:


> Looks good I have to pick some up now haha


Post up some results. I'm trying to figure out what else I can dip lol.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

sublime1996525 said:


> Post up some results. I'm trying to figure out what else I can dip lol.


I ended up using vinyl. I did have a spare grill I plastidipped but now I don't feel like taking off my bumper to put it on &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just dipped my bow ties..


----------

